# Bow Fishin on a budget?



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I have been interested in this for a while, we have land on Coleto Creek I fish there often and every time see tons of Gar and Carp. I would like to use a bow to get um. Most fish are small that I see, the bow does not need to be very powerful because the shots would be pretty close also. I don't need to get all professional just want to be safe and have a little fun. I there a cheap kids bow I could rig out ect? Does academy sell a kit of some sort?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Go to pawn shop pick up a bow for $50 or so. Then head to BPS or the like and pick up a retriever
http://www.onlinesports.com/pages/I,AMS-310R.html?cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Products-_-PPC-_-AMS-310R

Or just get a kit from here..
http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/pse-kingfisher-kit-p-1622.html Check out Mathis and Choke Canyon too..plenty of bigguns there.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Check ebay i have bought two bows for under 100 bucks each for friends to use when i go. they already had the real, just added no gloves to the string.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back I really like the PSE Kingfisher kit seems like exactly what I need. I don't really under stand the slides and how the rig the line ect. Are there good instruction in the package? Also once you get a fish on those barbs how do you get them off? Do you go over the fleching? Just trying to get a feel for what I need to do. Thanks for the comments. Also is that wind on spool plenty safe?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Lose the fletching, it will throw off the arrow once it hits the water. Typically the only ones you find with fletching are the very cheap arrows. Normally the arrows have either barbs that screw off or will reverse with a couple turns of the tip.

As for the slides, they slide up and down the arrow as needed. The string ties on the slide (and yes they have ok directions) and then you draw, it keeps the string in front of the rest. When you fire, the slide slides to the back of the arrow and acts as fletching. Without slides you would have to tie to the back of the arrow but there is a danger there because the string could attach itself to the bowstring or the arrow rest or your hand. Some guys still tie to the back, but there have also been some guys that have died tying to the back due to a snap back. 

Slides are a fairly new invention that has only been around for 5-10 years...dont remember the exact year. I used to use cables but they stretch after about 50-100 shots. I ONLY tie to the back and I have been bowfishing for over 25 years and tried all the different ways to tie the arrow..


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I just need a few tips since this is my first real bow. Do I need the forearm protector? I remember getting popped by the string as a kid and it stung pretty good I imagine the Kingfisher would do the same. Also, it looks like I could shoot regular arrows also....Can I just use a haybale with practice arrows or do I need to buy the block thing. Anything else I 'need' to have that does not come with the kit? Thanks


----------



## Lil Bit (May 23, 2004)

Sent you a PM. Got some guys who can teach you more than you need to know. Do you have a boat rigged up?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Just re-read my post from above and I meant to say that I ONLY tie to a slide and never to the back of the arrow! Wow, that is a huge mistake, sorry.

Shoot your arrow into the haybales if you want. When I get my arrows flying straight take the top off a 20 oz drink bottle and shoot at the little cap. If you get to where you can hit it within 10-15 feet then you are doing pretty good! I always have people start out shooting the 20oz bottle off the ground because it is about the size of a small fish. However, you still need to remember light refraction is an issue so you will have to aim low when shooting fish. Just throw it out about 10-15 feet and shooting it, reel the arrow and bottle back in and do it again.
http://www.sullysbowfishing.com/

As for the forearm, I dont wear one and normally dont hit my arm unless I am shooting at a real weird angle. I also use no-glovs on my string to avoid a release or shooting glove.

If you have not checked out Sullys site, now is the time.
http://www.sullysbowfishing.com/


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL when I read that I just figured you liked to live dangerously. Thanks for the tips when practicing do I need to buy a practice tip for the arrow or just use the fishing tip? Thanks



bowfishrp said:


> Just re-read my post from above and I meant to say that I ONLY tie to a slide and never to the back of the arrow! Wow, that is a huge mistake, sorry.
> 
> Shoot your arrow into the haybales if you want. When I get my arrows flying straight take the top off a 20 oz drink bottle and shoot at the little cap. If you get to where you can hit it within 10-15 feet then you are doing pretty good! I always have people start out shooting the 20oz bottle off the ground because it is about the size of a small fish. However, you still need to remember light refraction is an issue so you will have to aim low when shooting fish. Just throw it out about 10-15 feet and shooting it, reel the arrow and bottle back in and do it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I have an old tip that the barbs broke off and I never fixed it. However, I also use my muzzy tips with no problem. Just dont shoot in gravel or your tip will become rather dull.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

Ckill, I am the son of Lil Bit. I will be happy to meet you at your place or at Goose Island. We can go during the day and still have luck. My mom sent you another PM. If I were you I would go ahead and get the Browning Baracuda. Its a better bow and is only $100 more. If you want I can bring my extra bow for you to use if you don't have a bow by then. BowfishRP can verify that I know how to shoot fish.:smile::smile:


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey J thanks for the reply I can tell by your pictures you know what you are doing. Those are some big gar you are pulling out there. I am busy this weekend but I will give you a call next week we will have to get together. Thanks for your help.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

Not a problem. Always willing to help out people new to bowfishing.


----------

